# Cutting board size?



## woodtickgreg (Aug 23, 2016)

Some questions for all you folks that sell your work and do craft shows.
What are some sizes of cutting boards you make? What seems to be the most popular size? And is it that way because of the size or the price?


----------



## Tony (Aug 23, 2016)

Greg, I do 3 sizes. My Texas shaped ones are about 15" square, small cheese boards are 6" x 12", and my large are about 12" x 22". They all do well, almost equal sales across the 3. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2016)

Tony said:


> My Texas shaped ones are about 15" square



First time I heard someone describe Texas' shape as a square.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Some questions for all you folks that sell your work and do craft shows.
> What are some sizes of cutting boards you make? What seems to be the most popular size? And is it that way because of the size or the price?



You gonna do a show Greg? Thatta'd be cool. Doing my first one this weekend. Kinda scary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 23, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You gonna do a show Greg? Thatta'd be cool. Doing my first one this weekend. Kinda scary.



You'll be fine Kevin, we're all chomping at the bit to get some of your FBE. Tony

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## CWS (Aug 23, 2016)

Kevin said:


> First time I heard someone describe Texas' shape as a square.


Texas is not square, just some of the people are. I have a Texas cutting board and it is not square. It is a Tony board. Works great for chopping off chicken heads.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 23, 2016)

CWS said:


> Texas is not square, just some of the people are. I have a Texas cutting board and it is not square. It is a Tony board. Works great for chopping off chicken heads.



You chop the heads off? I thought you choked yours.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## CWS (Aug 23, 2016)

Tony said:


> You chop the heads off? I thought you choked yours.


When I was younger, not now!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2016)

CWS said:


> When I was younger, not now!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks Tony, I was hoping you would chime in.


Kevin said:


> You gonna do a show Greg? Thatta'd be cool. Doing my first one this weekend. Kinda scary.


I am Kevin, probably do a couple of them just to get my feet wet and see what it's all about. It would be nice to make a few bucks but I really want it to remain fun and not be a job or a burden. I am planing to do this next summer so I can work over the winter to build up an inventory. The mill rippings thread might just make sense now, lol. The stuff I have seen at the shows around here is pretty much crap in my opinion, lol, I can do far better at a fair price I think. I have made a few cutting boards so I know what's involved with it. I just have to figure out the sizes I want to make and what other items to make for variety.
@Kevin It will be interesting to hear about your experiences and what you learned. Take pics of your set up too!
This is all new to me, I have never really sold my wood working before, just a piece here and there if someone really wanted one of my pieces. So I value the info from the folks here that have done it and do shows. I know there is more to it that just making stuff and selling it. There's the display, tables, a canopy if it's outside, a way to easily and quickly move everything from the vehicle to setup place, tables, etc. I have a lot of homework to do I think.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 23, 2016)

I only made end grain cutting boards, but I usually made them in a range from 10"x12 up to 16"x20. I didn't have set sizes, just whatever I ended up with, which made pricing tricky ha ha. 12"-14 rounds sold pretty good too. One size that I recommend is a 12x14, cause a couple will fit in a MFRB flat box, if you ever want to get into online sales or trading... I've mailed quite a few as gifts too....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 23, 2016)

@barry richardson I intend to only make endgrain boards as well. I have tons of material, literally.
I never thought about round ones, interesting, cheese boards?


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 23, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Thanks Tony, I was hoping you would chime in.
> 
> I am Kevin, probably do a couple of them just to get my feet wet and see what it's all about. It would be nice to make a few bucks but I really want it to remain fun and not be a job or a burden. I am planing to do this next summer so I can work over the winter to build up an inventory. The mill rippings thread might just make sense now, lol. The stuff I have seen at the shows around here is pretty much crap in my opinion, lol, I can do far better at a fair price I think. I have made a few cutting boards so I know what's involved with it. I just have to figure out the sizes I want to make and what other items to make for variety.
> @Kevin It will be interesting to hear about your experiences and what you learned. Take pics of your set up too!
> This is all new to me, I have never really sold my wood working before, just a piece here and there if someone really wanted one of my pieces. So I value the info from the folks here that have done it and do shows. I know there is more to it that just making stuff and selling it. There's the display, tables, a canopy if it's outside, a way to easily and quickly move everything from the vehicle to setup place, tables, etc. I have a lot of homework to do I think.



Let us know where and when once You figure it out. If I'm somewhere close I'll drop in! I travel allot so ya never know might not be far away.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 23, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Let us know where and when once You figure it out. If I'm somewhere close I'll drop in! I travel allot so ya never know might not be far away.


That would be cool! I think I'm going to try and do the art show at eastern market next year. Not really sure what other ones yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 23, 2016)

Greg, a few thoughts for you. Most importantly to me, make things you enjoy making!!!!! If you're not having fun, it's not worth doing. If I never sold a thing, I would still make the things I make. It's just icing on the cake that people pay me for them sometimes! If you do make both large and small boards, make some that match. People will buy a set and voila, an upscale for you! If you do round boards like Barry said, think about making some of them lazy susans. My friend that does a lot of shows with me makes them and does pretty well with them. Not hard at all to do, and relatively cheap as well. As far as pricing goes, I go what I think is very cheap. I still make a good profit, mind you. I would rather sell 50 boards and be able to justify more Shop time than 10 and make the same amount of money but have to wait longer for turnover. On the other hand, I have a price and that's it, I don't lower them. If somebody buys 10 boards I'll do something but other than that, no. My work is not Flea Market material, end of story. 

There are plenty of guys here that will be way more helpful and know a lot more than I, but that's my 2 cents. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 24, 2016)

Tony said:


> Greg, a few thoughts for you. Most importantly to me, make things you enjoy making!!!!! If you're not having fun, it's not worth doing. If I never sold a thing, I would still make the things I make. It's just icing on the cake that people pay me for them sometimes! If you do make both large and small boards, make some that match. People will buy a set and voila, an upscale for you! If you do round boards like Barry said, think about making some of them lazy susans. My friend that does a lot of shows with me makes them and does pretty well with them. Not hard at all to do, and relatively cheap as well. As far as pricing goes, I go what I think is very cheap. I still make a good profit, mind you. I would rather sell 50 boards and be able to justify more Shop time than 10 and make the same amount of money but have to wait longer for turnover. On the other hand, I have a price and that's it, I don't lower them. If somebody buys 10 boards I'll do something but other than that, no. My work is not Flea Market material, end of story.
> 
> There are plenty of guys here that will be way more helpful and know a lot more than I, but that's my 2 cents. Tony


Tony, thank you for your input, I value it. If it wasn't fun I would not do it either, the whole point of this is to have fun doing what I love to do anyways. And if I make a few bucks ok. Lazy Susan's is a great idea! Thanks for that too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 24, 2016)

Also, you might think about getting some cheese slicer kits. They're pretty cheap. Just trying to come up with things to built with all those mill rippings you have! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Reed Enright (Aug 29, 2016)

These paddle style cutting boards are easy to make and sell quite well. I sold several recently at an event.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Aug 29, 2016)

Reed Enright said:


> These paddle style cutting boards are easy to make and sell quite well. I sold several recently at an event.
> 
> View attachment 112369
> 
> View attachment 112370



Way cool Reed! I do some similiar, not as wide nor did I bevel the edge. I might n I w though, thanks! Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 29, 2016)

@Reed Enright , very nice, what do you get for them?


----------



## Reed Enright (Aug 29, 2016)

I made three sizes. The large ones (around 15" square) that sort of double as a pizza peel sold for $50. Medium. around 13" square was $30-$40 depending on wood type. Small ones, around 12" square, $20-$25. Sizes varied somewhat. "Flashy" wood would fetch a bit more. Those are a great way to use up scrap.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 29, 2016)

Reed Enright said:


> These paddle style cutting boards are easy to make and sell quite well. I sold several recently at an event.
> 
> View attachment 112369
> 
> View attachment 112370


So I've been making cutting boards this whole time? Who knew...?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 29, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> So I've been making cutting boards this whole time? Who knew...?
> 
> View attachment 112410


Yea but ugly ones!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 29, 2016)

JR Parks said:


> Yea but ugly ones!




there's 2 t's in butt...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Reed Enright (Aug 29, 2016)

Wow.. that's beeuteefull! What kind of wood is that?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 29, 2016)

JR Parks said:


> Yea but ugly ones!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 29, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> there's 2 t's in butt...


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 29, 2016)

Reed Enright said:


> Wow.. that's beeuteefull! What kind of wood is that?


Curly koa.


----------



## Tony (Aug 29, 2016)

Reed Enright said:


> I made three sizes. The large ones (around 15" square) that sort of double as a pizza peel sold for $50. Medium. around 13" square was $30-$40 depending on wood type. Small ones, around 12" square, $20-$25. Sizes varied somewhat. "Flashy" wood would fetch a bit more. Those are a great way to use up scrap.



Just an FYI Greg, that's pretty close to my pricing as well. Tony

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 29, 2016)

You guys are very helpful and giving me some great ideas. Thank you so much for your input, I do value all of it!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 30, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> You guys are very helpful and giving me some great ideas. Thank you so much for your input, I do value all of it!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 30, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 112425


Yes even yours Don, god knows why though, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------

